# Solved: BackTrack LiveUSB Boot Problem



## mnbvcxzl90 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi, i am on a dell inspiron 3520 running Windows 8, when ever i try to boot into a USB the screen goes black and has a white blinking _ then boots into windows 8, the usb boots fine on my dell 1501, but i cant seem to get it to boot on the 3520, i tried booting it at start up using F12 and from the windows 8 boot thing where you hold shift and press restart, to no luck... please help


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

Is your system UEFI or MBR? If you bought it with Windows 8 installed OEM, it's UEFI.

If that's the case, you need to go into boot options (F12 on Dell, usually), and then select Legacy USB (or something named similarly). If that isn't immediately available (on the first screen) get in the BIOS to the boot device priority section. There you'll need to select Legacy USB (or something named similarly), save changes and exit.


----------



## mnbvcxzl90 (Feb 8, 2013)

I bought it with windows 8, when i go into the boot menu it says UEFI next to the usb "UEFI Sandisk Cruzer Glide" ill go into the bios and see if i can find what your talking about...


----------



## mnbvcxzl90 (Feb 8, 2013)

i did not see anything involving legacy usb in the bios menu, only the single option of the legacy boot mode thing...


----------



## mnbvcxzl90 (Feb 8, 2013)

Still unable to boot from usb.....


----------



## mnbvcxzl90 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok, idk entirely how, but I fixed my problem, I think, I told it to use the legacy boot option theb set it back to the other boot option, now I can boot from a usb, start up seems to take slightly long from the dell boot menu, but now it works


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If the flash pen is prepared correctly you do not have to disable secure boot and enable legacy boot, you only have to disable secure boot
UEFI will only boot from FAT file systems it will not boot from NTFS
It can read NTFS but it cannot boot from it

That all said it seems apart from what you say regarding it taking longer that you are OK
In respect of that I would check this - setting as per my screenshot -
Fast start up


----------



## mnbvcxzl90 (Feb 8, 2013)

I had the usb formatted to fat and all that, as I said it worked on other computers too, I simply switched on,legacy boot mode then went back to UEFI, and now its working fine, the drive itself tho was formatted correctly and all that, from what I saw online im not the only person to have this problem with dell, just I needed a way to boot my flash drive without changing a major part of my system as answers on other sites sugested.


----------



## mnbvcxzl90 (Feb 8, 2013)

I thank the two that replied, helpful stuff, I think I will use this site for any tech questions in the future, also this is in the windows 8 section because I at first assumed it had to do with windows 8 considering I could boot a flash drive fine on my old dell


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It has, in so far as Windows 8 preinstalled on all computers sold with the Certified for Windows Microsoft endorsement must have secure boot enabled.
That was a condition imposed by Microsoft. Therefore they must also be UEFI, rather than the old traditional BIOS

and as I said UEFI boots from a file not from a drive and that file must be on the flash drive otherwise it will not boot, unless in legacy mode like you did

http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=46801


----------

